# folk slutzzz



## Pixie Walden

so lets talk about awesome folk / folk punk / folk metal bands

I have been listening to the goddamn gallows cover of in league with satan, thus inspiring this thread


----------



## scatwomb

I don't have any good suggestions, but, I am excited as hell to see where this thread goes. I was really into the plan-it-x folk bands in the early 2000s - so, like, Ghost Mice, Defiance, Ohio, This Bike is a Pipe Bomb, etc. 

But, that stuff isn't really new or anything...


----------



## Pixie Walden

yeh all good bands , im just really burnt out on most of them, i might be able to close my eyes and listen to every defiance ohio song in my head, I did see them play in Ohio and it was a lot of fun, even though they only played 5 songs


----------



## scatwomb

Pixie Walden said:


> yeh all good bands , im just really burnt out on most of them, i might be able to close my eyes and listen to every defiance ohio song in my head, I did see them play in Ohio and it was a lot of fun, even though they only played 5 songs


 
I totally agree - that's why I am so excited about this thread!


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Uncle tupelo, trampled by turtles, magnolia electric co, Mumford and sons for a little more mainstream but still good...


----------



## Pixie Walden

trampled by turtles, im listening to them right now for the first time not bad at all,


----------



## Everymanalion

Anything that has to do with folk/bluegrass and TBT is not mentioned is a shame, that is my honest to god favorite band in the world, they can do no wrong and they are beyond amazing dudes. Their music is just wonderful.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

I have a TBT tattoo!!!!
I'm ultra cool..


----------



## Pixie Walden

the hacksensaw boys are good as well


----------



## Everymanalion

Dustin, you just got alot of respect from me, best fuckin' band in the world.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Yeah he just had To tell everyone... Lol


----------



## ayyyjayyy

He gets Cred though I know about those bands (aside from uncle tupelo who I've been listening to for yearS) because of him.


----------



## JoelRailDude

I didnt know what Folk Punk was, i typed on youtube, listened to the first song... right The Fuck on. good shit.

EDIT: funk=punk


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Folk punk? FOlk funk sounds better...


----------



## ipoPua

dude folk funk'd be the shit, searching. for folk punk artichokeification on youtube uploads alot of stuff. some of it really sucks(punk, expect it) but some of it's amazing. and if you havent heard saintseneca you should.

this first folk funk song is blowing my mind 

wow joel thanks for giving me a new genre


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Hahah


----------



## SpiderCricket

You should check out my band!

http://www.facebook.com/SpiderCricketAndTheLoveBugs


----------



## nvasv

Blackbird Raum
Johnny Hobo and The Freight Trains//Wingnut Dishwashers Union//Ramshackle Glory
Evil Robot Us'
Hail Seizures 
Holy!Holy!Holy!


----------



## SpiderCricket

Mallory
Cud Eastbound
The Official Suckers/Fairy Boy
Audio/Rocketry 

All which can be found on my music blog
http://thiskillssilence.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ash Ludd

Johnny Hobo & The Freight Trains/Wingnut Dishwashers Union/Ramshackle Glory/everything on the Savage Wasteland Collective
Mischief Brew
Asking For It/The Anorexic Olsen Twin/This Is A Robbery
and loads more I cba to list. I love all that sorta shit.


----------



## steviemack

deer tick, larry and his flask, old man markley, profane sass, slow teeth


----------



## Pixie Walden

SpiderCricket said:


> Mallory
> Cud Eastbound
> The Official Suckers/Fairy Boy
> Audio/Rocketry
> 
> All which can be found on my music blog
> http://thiskillssilence.tumblr.com/


Im not sure if mallory is there there but they used to live not far from where im housed up in MA on a decent farm


----------



## Pixie Walden

Ive been enjoying this all morning  Dandelion Junk queens


----------



## spudnic

barefoot surrender, pass the jug


----------



## Aurelius

Rock Pillow


----------



## SpiderCricket

Pixie Walden said:


> Im not sure if mallory is there there but they used to live not far from where im housed up in MA on a decent farm


Thats so fucking tight!


----------



## dylann

THE WILD!


----------



## Sydney

AAANNNUUUSSSS KKKIINNNGGGSSSS!!!!! http://anuskings.tumblr.com/
seriously though, Anus Kings!
p.s..... listen to Anus Kings


----------



## boxofrocks

FILTHY STILL, they're like the Goddamn Gallows


----------



## Ash Ludd

I've just released a new album myself, you might like it, you might hate it... http://ashvictim.bandcamp.com/album/making-sense-talking-nonsense 
Hope you don't mind the shameless self-promotion LOL


----------



## spudnic

2nd street rag stompers, awsome band


----------



## Fishkiss

larry and his flask.....goddamn gallows are touring together....just saw em in dirty detroit this past weekend


----------



## TheLoneRat

Doc watson fer sure, good ol' flatpicker, and blind....not folk punk, more traditional/bluegrass.


----------



## Squirrels

Gotta love Doc maybe throw in some Earl Scruggs. Yeah. Saw Profane Sass a couple of months ago busking in PDX a ton of great energy. Also saw these folks at a house show not to long ago...Mortimer I think was there name. They said they change there name depending on where they are though.


----------



## Asar

2nd St. Rag Stompers, Mark Leonard, Barefoot Surrender, Jerkoff Jackoff Frigface, Hokum High Rollers, Black Death All Stars, Crow Quill Night Owls. So many good bands/musicians playing this style these days.


----------



## Fungus

Pixie Walden said:


> trampled by turtles, im listening to them right now for the first time not bad at all,


 
Not at all.


----------



## Pixie Walden

spudnic said:


> 2nd street rag stompers, awsome band


the cover of jerry the junker is soooo good


----------



## Avog0dro




----------



## Avog0dro

Everyone already said everything else that's coming to mind at the moment.


----------



## Avog0dro

Everyone already said everything else that's coming to mind at the moment.


----------



## Vixious

tater famine was always good for me


----------



## deadhead89

Anything from the riot folk collective, pat the bunnies dif bands, defiance ohio, andrew jackson jihad. Lately been listening to mountain sprout. They're not really punk, but there sloppy as fuck, in a good way.Partied with them down in Arkansas drinking shine, good time, they're more outlaw/hippie/country but I'm sure some of you will dig them.

http://www.mediafire.com/?3oonmzhxa4xneka <--- Mountain Sprout One more for the Ditch


----------



## spudnic

Pixie Walden said:


> the cover of jerry the junker is soooo good


 all their music is pretty sweet


----------



## hshh

nothing new but i love erik peterson


----------



## Avog0dro




----------



## 3knd

37 cents


----------

